# Bought Myself a New Toy!



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ever since being a little kid I have been obsessed with boats.  Well today I finally bought my very own boat.










Those are the previous owners pics from his add, but it looks way nicer in person.

Its a 1965 Boston Whaler Currituck, with a 90hp outboard.  I am so exited to enjoy this thing.  Last week I could not wait for winter, now it can wait!


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats! Lots of fish out there waiting to be caught.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks sweet, congrats!  I bet you'll have plenty of good times in that bad boy.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome! Bet that goes pretty good with a 90hp engine.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 25, 2011)

The marina I used to work at on Fire Island had that exact boat as a tender.  Great boat.  Congrats.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Awesome! Bet that goes pretty good with a 90hp engine.



absolutely

that's a pretty large engine for such a small little boat.

jealous.  I too have always wanted a boat.  That want has increased tremendously especially where I live now right down the street from New Hampshire's Great Bay.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> absolutely
> 
> that's a pretty large engine for such a small little boat.
> 
> jealous.  I too have always wanted a boat.  That want has increased tremendously especially where I live now right down the street from New Hampshire's Great Bay.



The one thing that you have to remember about ANY Boston Whaler, is that they are by no means a light weight boat!  Most any 17' Whaler will have 90hp as the recommended engine size.  Great hull though, those things are practically indestructable!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 25, 2011)

That is a bulletproof hole in the waer. Congrats, and have fun- I absolutely love being out on the water.
And remember this about fishing- just because you're not catching anything, it doesn't mean you've got anything better to do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

that's the reason it's called fishing and not catching


----------



## Nick (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like a blast, my only question would be, can you put water skis behind it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

should definitely be able to pull a skier.

Boston Whalers sell 13 footers these days powered with 45HP engines that can pull a skier.  Though, it's not so easy to get them up out of the water.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> Looks like a blast, my only question would be, can you put water skis behind it?



Can it pull a skier?  Yes it can no problem.  Just has to be a semi experienced skier, as it will pull them up slower than a true ski boat.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 25, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The one thing that you have to remember about ANY Boston Whaler, is that they are by no means a light weight boat!  Most any 17' Whaler will have 90hp as the recommended engine size.  Great hull though, those things are practically indestructable!



I would not really call the boat heavy.  It weighs 850# without gas and a motor.  Add maybe another 300# for gas and motor and I would not consider it to heavy.  The max HP it can take is 100hp.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I would not really call the boat heavy.  It weighs 850# without gas and a motor.  Add maybe another 300# for gas and motor and I would not consider it to heavy.  The max HP it can take is 100hp.



I wonder if that's true of a new 100hp engine?  Your estimate of 300# of motor + gas would be a rather low for new engines.  Most new 75 HP engines weigh around 350#.  A gallon of gas weighs 6#.

The reason I ask is I've been dreaming of getting a newer Whaler or Triumph in the 17 foot size like yours and those boats weigh in the 1150# range, yet the Triumph has a max HP of 75 and the Whaler 90.

It's interesting that a 300# heavier boat can't take as large of an engine as yours.

I'm sure there are a number of design variables that play a factor in max HP allowed. 

How much did you score your boat for if you don't mind me asking?  I might be smarter to go the older used route like you did instead of financing a new or slightly used boat.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't know much about boats, but is 90hp a lot for a boat?

One of my buds has a 19ft FourWinds with a 351ci Ford Volvo penta engine. I know that's a big engine for a boat, probably 250hp. But based on that I would think 90hp is average or maybe even small.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

depends on the size of the boat.  90HP on a 17 foot, 850# boat is quite a lot.  Bet Hawkshot's boat tops out over 35 mph with his set up.

your buddy's 4winds is probably close to 2500# dry without engine.  So, an engine almost 3 times the size would be appropriate.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice Hawkshot99!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder if that's true of a new 100hp engine?  Your estimate of 300# of motor + gas would be a rather low for new engines.  Most new 75 HP engines weigh around 350#.  A gallon of gas weighs 6#.
> 
> The reason I ask is I've been dreaming of getting a newer Whaler or Triumph in the 17 foot size like yours and those boats weigh in the 1150# range, yet the Triumph has a max HP of 75 and the Whaler 90.
> 
> ...



So I went and looked again.  Here are the stats for my model. Source


> Length: 16' 7"
> Beam: 6' 2"
> Draft: 9"
> Weight: 650 lbs. (standard configuration)
> ...



I found the # of 319# for the engine.  I have a 12 gallon tank, and with you 6# per gallon we get 72#'s.

So....
Boat-  650
Engine-319
Gas- 72
Total- 1041#'s

I have a 2 stroke engine which weighs significantly less than a newer 4-stroke.  On my other boat I have a 10 HP 4 stroke that weighs in at 120#'s.

The newer whalers are rated lower for some reason than the old ones.  I have read that the 90hp on a 17ft dauntless is underpowered and people are bumping up to 115hp's on some of them.  I have no idea on how the formulas work to decide max HP.

I got this boat/motor/trailer for $4k.  This is the lowest level model in the size category.  They use the same hull, but make nicer models such as the Montauk, and some of those go for 10k+ restored.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 25, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Don't know much about boats, but is 90hp a lot for a boat?
> 
> One of my buds has a 19ft FourWinds with a 351ci Ford Volvo penta engine. I know that's a big engine for a boat, probably 250hp. But based on that I would think 90hp is average or maybe even small.



HP for a boat can vary greatly.  The inboard/outboard your friend has is not usually as efficient of a engine as a outboard, plus it weighs alot more.  The boat also weighs a lot more.

My other boat is a 11' inflatable, with 10hp motor.  Boat weighs 90#, and motor 120#.  It will do 20mph because it is so light.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2011)

A friend of mine has a Nauset with the little wood center console.   He has a 75 hp on it that's maybe 5 years old.   Those 16' Whalers are brutal on your back in any kind of sea since they pound like crazy.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2011)

Geoff said:


> A friend of mine has a Nauset with the little wood center console.   He has a 75 hp on it that's maybe 5 years old.   Those 16' Whalers are brutal on your back in any kind of sea since they pound like crazy.



I think my kidneys/lower back are still suffering from my carefree days over 25 years ago when I was a preteen/teenager spending hours a day bouncing around in my Whaler sport 13!  Pre personal water craft era, that was pretty much the equivalent of a bike for many a kid who grew up spending their summers on a body of water!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 26, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I think my kidneys/lower back are still suffering from my carefree days over 25 years ago when I was a preteen/teenager spending hours a day bouncing around in my Whaler sport 13!  Pre personal water craft era, that was pretty much the equivalent of a bike for many a kid who grew up spending their summers on a body of water!



Overheard on the docks:
"How come that kid is standing up driving that Whaler? Oh wait...it's Jeff...he's sitting...Damn that boy is tall!" 

:lol:


----------



## bigbog (Aug 26, 2011)

...Can I sense the boating/fishing Electronics/GPS wizardry fever not too long behind....??


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 26, 2011)

I took it out after work for the first time today.  I definitely did not take it up to full speed on the test drive.  Unfortunately I forgot my GPS at home, but I would guess i was doing around 40.  The prop is pretty banged up though, so there is room to improve.







[/IMG]

You guys had me very scared about rough water as the test drive was on a glass smooth lake.  The river had some decent wakes today and it defiantly is no deep V, but better than I had expected after hearing Geoff.

On a different note, I went out of Kingston NY onto the Hudson River.  It is right around 100 miles north of NYC.  The entire time I was out on the water it was a steady stream of massive yachts pulling into the Rondout Creek marinas and heading farther north to hide from the hurricane.  Yachts from the Bahamas, Florida and the Caribbean.  The Largest Yacht was well over 100' in length!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 27, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You guys had me very scared about rough water as the test drive was on a glass smooth lake.  The river had some decent wakes today and it defiantly is no deep V, but better than I had expected after hearing Geoff.



I'm referring to operating a 16' Whaler in 2 to 3 foot Buzzards Bay chop.   Combine shallow water, 20 knot breeze out of the southwest, and a few knots of current and you get back-destroying haystack waves.   Where I am, it's hard to escape seeing at least some of it most days.   Around here, 16' whalers all have center consoles so you can drive them standing up.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to the world of boating (*B*ring *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand)  Hope she's on dry land for this storm.  Even though we are not on the ocean we pulled for this one.  Predictions of the lake level rising by 3 feet could toss her up on land.  (not good).  I am fortunate that for this event she will be stored indoors and I have no worries except for what to drink during the storm.  Good luck with her.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

